# coming back from voluntary LOA



## Bronanerz (Apr 18, 2020)

I took a voluntary LOA when I found out someone at my husband's job tested positive for Covid.  I talked to my lead, HR, and the store director. We all agreed it was until the 18th but I still don't see anything on the schedule. Is there a process to go back?


----------



## JAShands (Apr 18, 2020)

Your LOA should have had the instructions to call the store two weeks before returning to let HR know you would be back for that schedule. If you haven’t told HR you want hours that week you probably don’t have any. With the number of TMs extending their leaves it’s unlikely for stores to assign hours to TMs they aren’t sure want to or even will be there.

Call your store. Tell them you’re ready to come back and would like hours. You may also want to go in and check the swap board, last minute LOA are still happening and those TMs shifts have been posted.


----------



## TyTy1981 (Apr 20, 2020)

Same thing happened to me and they knew I was coming back. I’m not on the schedule for 3 weeks, but I’ve been able to grab a few shifts.


----------

